# 2005 Altima Dim Headlights



## CK1 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5s.
Both headlights are dim to the point of concern when driving at night. I tend to follow another car closely when driving at night for the purpose of having adequate light. This has been an issue for some time now.
Initially I thought it was an issue with the headlight direction and attempted to adjust the height. This did not correct the issue which led me to to replace the bulbs. I've tried two different sets of bulbs to no avail. I tried the more expensive lens restoration kit and this also had no positive results.
My question is if this could be a voltage drop issue or do I need to replace the headlights. I'd like to check the voltage first but need some guidance on the process. I also need a wiring diagram for the headlight circuit if possible.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rocket Gabe (Feb 16, 2016)

*2004 Maxima*

I'm having the same issue with my 2004 maxima. When u stand in front of the car they look fine (bright) but awfully hard to see at night when there are other cars or sources of light! I have HID bulbs (just replaced) - no better. Have restored the lenses as well - no better. Ideas?


----------

